# I Need Silencer/Suppressor Help??



## hanna1616 (Nov 6, 2007)

Hello All,

I am new to this site and seeking advice. Please reply directly to my email with advice at [email protected]. I enjoy shooting and don't want to have to go to the range every time I want to shoot for enjoyment. I live in the country with neighbors not too close, but close enough to hear the shot of my pistols. I am looking for a gun/silencer combination that any of you have had success with. I currently have S&W Chief's Special 9mm (CS9) but it does not look like the end of the barrel is threaded to be able to add a silencer onto the end. Any ideas? Do any of you have any pistol/silencer combinations that have worked well and been very quiet while shooting? I prefer to stay in the 9mm/.40 cal. range. I was looking into the Beretta M9, but not sure if it was threaded or not either. I would appreciate any help. Also, if you have had success with a particular brand suppressor fill me in on that as well. Thanks, Chad


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

I don't have help on suppressors (they are VERY illegal in my state) but I do know that most guns don't come with a threaded barrel. That tends to be an aftermarket swap and isn't cheap itself.


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

Try here http://www.libertycans.net/


----------



## Gordo (Oct 21, 2007)

*Gordo1*

It is my understanding that suppressors do not work too well on revolvers because of the blow-back.


----------



## hanna1616 (Nov 6, 2007)

Yea I know you cannot use a suppressor on a revolver. I am looking for good combinations of gun and silencer that people have had good luck with personally. I have a few revolvers but I know I wont be able to suppress them. Anyone else have any info?


----------



## Hokkmike (Oct 22, 2007)

I would just go to a .22 and forget the idea.


----------



## lumbermill (Jan 5, 2007)

You could go with an HK USP Tactical in your choice of 9mm, .40s&w, or 45 acp. They would also be happy to sell you the can made specifically for this firearm (once you have all of the correct paperwork and all). HK uses a different thread and thread pitch than most manufacturers. Or you could purchase any HK USP series pistol and have Jarvis custom make a threaded barrel for you. They make threaded barrels for the HK USP series, Beretta 92/96, Vertec, Centurian, etc, almost any Glock, Sig Sauer P220, 226, 228, 229, Walther/Smith and Wesson P99, 1911 style pistols, and the 
FN FiveseveN. Before you order a custom barrel just make sure you know which suppressor you will be getting, and know the thread and pitch. Most of the barrels start at $197, and the threading with cost another $50-$80. 
You can go to www.jarvis-custom.com and take a look at what they have to offer. There are other companies that make this sort of product, but I've had real good luck with these guys. I do not own a suppressor myself, so I can't make any comment as to the pistol/can combo that will work well. I do know that subsonic ammo works best with suppressors since there is no pesky sonic boom to contend with. Winchester makes a subsonic .40s&w round (180gr Ranger subsonic). If you handload then you're all set on light loads. I hope this helps a little bit.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

I aggree with Hokkmike. Get a .22. A used revolver would be a good choice. You can use various loads and not worry about the gun failing in any way. Ammo is cheap,too.
A .22 is good for small pest control,too.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

More importantly will your actions be legal! You can pay and get the paperwork to have a suppressor, but will shooting in your yard legal? What type of backstop do you have? Be responicible, convience of shooting in your yard could end up costing you greatly. Make sure it is legal to shoot in your yard then shoot in your yard with respect for the noise.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm sorry but as soon as I read that post red flags went off in my head as to the intent of the question. If you want that kind of information I would recommend researching it yourself or going through the proper authorities.

I’m learning to trust my instincts especially since this is a new member who popped such a question.


----------



## cbrgator (Aug 21, 2007)

Are there even states with such loose regulations to attain suppressors just because you want one? The license that permits suppressors also permits automatic weapons, and I don't think just anybody can get that. I know you need approval from the Chief of Police or something like that and many outright deny all requests. What places just approve them?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> I'm sorry but as soon as I read that post red flags went off in my head as to the intent of the question. If you want that kind of information I would recommend researching it yourself or going through the proper authorities.


+1! :smt023


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

cbrgator said:


> Are there even states with such loose regulations to attain suppressors just because you want one? The license that permits suppressors also permits automatic weapons, and I don't think just anybody can get that. I know you need approval from the Chief of Police or something like that and many outright deny all requests. What places just approve them?


I live in Arizona and have several friends and acquaintances with legal machineguns and suppressors (and one with a suppressed submachinegun :mrgreen. It's really not that big a deal in free states. These guys just have 'em because they want 'em and because they are fun.

There's not a "Class III" license per se. You just apply for a special tax stamp when you buy it. There's a background check, but if you qualify for a CCW, you pretty much qualify for the tax stamp.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Try these guys. They are well known, local to me and have a good rep. They will help walk you through the process of obtaining the proper documentation.

http://www.awcsystech.com/


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

Old Padawan, thanks for this link. I'll look into this too, I'm looking at getting a rifle/suppressor. :smt023


----------



## cbrgator (Aug 21, 2007)

Well im from Florida, which as I'm sure you know, doesnt exactly have stringent gun laws. And while I may be talking out of my ass here, from what I've heard, getting the documentation signed by the right officials for class iii weapons is near impossible. Maybe I heard wrong and its easy to get, I don't know. I mean it would be cool to have the ability to purchase that kind of stuff but I'm not going out of my way.


----------



## gramps (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello everyone, my first post. I was just looking around, but this thread caught my eye. 

I always thought suppressors were more or less illegal until I went into that store next to the Scottsdale gun club in Arizona. They seemed to specialize in full autos, sawed off shotguns, and suppressors... From what I gathered from a 1 min conversation from an employee the only thing required is a $200 tax stamp. As far as a setup, he suggested getting, for example, a Glock 19, a barrel for a 17, and then getting the proper thread screw machined onto the longer barrel. That would give you room to screw on a suppressor.


----------

